# Brückengeländer aus Holz



## Süddeutscher (1. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,

im letzten Jahr habe ich dann nach langer Zeit also endlich meinen Teich fertig gebaut und bepflanzt.
Auch die Steganlage und die beiden Brücken sind mit Holz belegt.

Was mir jetzt noch fehlt sind zumindest einseitig Geländer für meine Brücken.
1 mal 3 Meter lang und gerade
1 mal 4 Meter lang und gebogen (Mitte 50cm höher)

Die Ausführung als verzinktes Stahlgeländer mit Zwischenstreben (analog meinem Terrassengeländer) würde auf ca. 1900.-€ kommen.

Nun hatte ich den Gedanken eventuell auf ein Holzgeländer umzuschwenken.

Wo kann ich so etwas bekommen (gebogen) oder kann man das gar selber machen?

Ich dachte mich daran erinnern zu können hier mal etwas in der Art gelesen zu haben, finde den Beitrag aber nimmer.

Danke und Gruß Micha


----------



## Wuzzel (1. März 2012)

*AW: Brückengeländer aus Holz*

Gebogen, und dann auch noch nach Kundenwunsch ist auch beim Holz nicht preiswert. 
Ein Foto von der Brücke wäre hilfreich um Tipps zu geben. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Werner W (1. März 2012)

*AW: Brückengeländer aus Holz*

Hallo Süddeutscher,
erst mal möchte ich dir ein dickes Lob   aussprechen. Verfolge dein Teichprojekt mit großer Begeisterung und bewundere deine Ausdauer und die saubere Arbeit. Gefällt mir, wie du deine Pläne in die Tat umgesetzt hast. Hab während der Bauphase unseres Teiches immer mal wieder bei dir reingeschaut. Du solltest dieses Thema auch an dein i-Tüpfelchen hängen.
An deine Brücke würde ich kein Geländer kompl. aus Holz bauen. Wenn es richtig stabil werden soll, wird es wohl zu wuchtig. Vielleicht würde ein Geländer mit 4 - 5 Stützen aus verz. Winkeleisen und einem gebogenen Holzhandlauf darauf ganz gut passen. Zwischen die Stützen könnte man ein oder zwei Drahtseile spannen. Welche Möglichkeiten zur Befestigung sind denn an den Brücken vorhanden? 

Hallo Wuzzel,
hier hat der Süddeutsche sein Projekt mit Bildern eingestellt https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22727/page-14/?q=s%FCddeutscher/

Grüße
Werner

Unser Schwimmteich
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34370


----------



## Wuzzel (1. März 2012)

*AW: Brückengeländer aus Holz*

Ah danke Werner, das hatte ich nicht mehr so parat, aber jetzt erinner ich mich wieder  
Sehr schöne filigran wirkende Brückenkonstruktion, zu der meiner Meinung nach ein Holzgeländer schnell überdimensioniert wirken könnte. So sehr ich auch Holzfan bin, hier würd ich eher was anderes machen. 

Natürlich ist auch der Anspruch an die gewünschte Funktion wichtig, optisch könnte ich mir da eher ne filigrane Konstruktion ähnlich einer Seitenreling beim Segelboot vorstellen. 
Also schlanke Pfosten zwischen denen Edelstahldrähte gespannt sind und kein Handlauf .

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## RKurzhals (1. März 2012)

*AW: Brückengeländer aus Holz*

Hallo Süddeutscher,
erst mal Respekt for Deiner Anlage, das würde ich nicht hinbekommen   !
Als eine Anregung würde ich Dir z. B. die Geländerbefestigungen vorschlagen, wie man sie sich im Baumarkt anschauen kann. An diese muss man ja nicht das System-Geländer schrauben ... .
Je nach Pfostenwahl kommt man zu einem ansehnlichen Ergebnis. Als "Handlauf" habe ich bei mir ein Alurohr verwendet, welches sich auf vielerlei Weise an den Pfosten befestigen läßt. Ich habe einfach durchgebohrt (28er Rohr bei 60er Pfosten). Das Rohr ist in seiner Stärke am unteren Ende in Richtung "Solidität". Ich habe es mit einer ES-Schraube gegen Verrutschen und Verdrehen an jedem Pfosten fixiert. 
So weit eine Idee zu Selbermachen, natürlich ohne "GS" und "TÜV". Deine Brücken-Unterkonstruktion sieht mit solide aus, um dort eine stabile und "nicht sichtbare" Pfostenhalterung hinzubekommen. Die Alternative über ein außenstehendes Pfostendreieck ist was für die freie Natur, und nicht für Gartenteiche (auch wenn Deiner riesig ist).


----------



## Wuzzel (1. März 2012)

*AW: Brückengeländer aus Holz*

Rolf meint vermutlich das Prova Geländersystem von Dolle ? 
Ist gerad bei uns in der Firma in allen Varianten montiert worden. Ideal für den Selbermacher. 
Ich dachte allerdings an noch was filigraneres, aber da kommt es eben auch drauf an, ob das bei der gewünschten Funktion dann ausreicht. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Süddeutscher (8. März 2012)

*AW: Brückengeländer aus Holz*

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.
Zur Befestigung gibt es insofern eine Lösung, dass ich an den Seitenwangen meiner Aluprofile von den Brücken Schrauben einschieben kann.Das ist kein Problem.
Das Geländer sollte stabil sein, sodass man es wirklich fest greifen kann. Man wird nicht jünger und wer weiß welche Hilfsmittel man selbst im Alter benötigt beim gehen.
Dann dachte ich in SAchen Ausführung so filigran wie möglich.
4 dünne Pfosten mit Handlauf drauf und dazwischen Rundstahl oder Draht.
Wenn ich euch richtig verstehe wird Holz zu wuchtig.
Das Dolle System sieht gut aus und kann ich mir auch vorstellen nur die Biegung bekommt man natürlich nicht hin. Das wird von der Stange wohl leider nie gehen.
Wisst ihr da noch Alternativen?
Danke Micha


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. März 2012)

*AW: Brückengeländer aus Holz*

Hallo Micha,

ein Vorschlag von mir, dieses WE gerade fertiggestellt:
 

Schnell, einfach, billig und nach meiner Meinung Schick.

Bauzeit 1 WE 5 Meter (Kein Kaufzaun). Wenn man das hinternander macht dauert es sicher nur 1 Tag.

Was hats gekostet 
einen 10 Pack (2,50 m) ungehobeltes Holz (ich nehme mitlerweile nur ungehobeltes  Holz , das es meist, da es meist so schlecht gehobelt ist, das man es eh schleift.)
15 Euro
Pfosten 20 Euro
Handlauf mache ich nochmal neu Lärche (20 Euro)
Also 5 Meter Zaun für 60 Euro.

und ist wirklich flott gebaut.

Wenn Du nochmal einen gebogenene Brückenstütze holst und längs durch die Kreissäge jagst, hättest Du exakt Deinen Bogen für das Geländer.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Brückengeländer aus Holz*

Also für dein Geländer habe ich dir den entscheidenen Tipp.

Vierkantbalken biegen geht ganz einfach, wenn du ein Dampfreiniger hast.


Du benötigst folgendes:

110er KG Rohr mit der Länge wie der Balken sein muss.

Zwei Endkappen für 110er KG Rohr

Kuststoffmuffe für 110er KG Rohr (Beidseitig Steckbar)

Schraubzwingen

Panzertape oder billig nachgemachtes ( Das Klebeband mit dem Gewebe drin, wo du mit den Fingern abreissen kannst. Meistens Silber von der Farbe her)

Dampfreiniger

Bohrer Holz 10mm

Bohrer Holz 4 - 6 mm

Ein Brett für die Formgebung und entliche 4 Kannt Holzstückchen für die Anschläge.



Anleitung:

Zuerst musst du das KG Rohr in die Länge bringen wie dein Geländer incl. Bogen lang ist dazu rechnest du jeweils 10 cm pro Rohrseite mehr.

Als nächstes musst du die Endkappen vorbereiten. Da Wasserdampf Kondensat und Ruck erzeugt musst du in ein Deckel mit einem 4-6mm Bohrer mehrere Löcher (4-8) hinein bohren, damit auch der Dampf entweichen kann.

Den anderen Deckel bereitest du so vor, das der Schlauch des Dampfreinigers durch ein Loch das du machen musst hinein passt. Dann Dichtest du das ganze mit dem Panzertape ab.

Am KG Rohr bohrst du alle 80 cm ein Loch mit einem 4-6mm Holzbohrer, Damit das kondensierte Wasser entweichen kann.

Nun Sägst du kleine Holzstücke so zu, das sie Quer in das KG Rohr passen, worauf später der Balken aufliegen wird. Achte bitte auf den Durchmesser deines Balken, er sollte niergens an den Rand des KG Rohres kommen.

Als nächstes brauchst du die Form. Am Besten eignen sich billige OSB platten vom Baumarkt, günstig und Wasserfest.

Nun nimmst du 4 Kanthölzer, sägst Sie zu so das Sie ca 4 cm Höher sind als der Balkendurchmesser. Befestige die 4 Kanthölzer in dem Radius auf die OSB Platten wie dein Geländer sein sollte, Achte bitte darauf das du die 4 Kanthölzer vorbohren tust, damit Sie nicht reißen. Die  4 Kanthölzer sollten in einem Abstand von max. 30 cm stehen beidseitig. Als Befestigung nimmst du Holzschrauben, die min. 6mm Stark sind und 2/3 in die 4 Kanthölzer gehen. Das ist ganz Wichtig, weil der Balken einen sehr starken Druck gegen die Hölzer aufbauen wird.

Hast du dies gemacht, dann geht es los.

Du nimmst die Endkappe mit den kleinen Löchern und machst eine Seite zu vom KG Rohr. Dann legst du die Abstandshalter ind dein KG Rohr wohrauf du dann den Balken legen wirst. Für das andere Ende nimmst du die Rohrmuffe, damit du dort die zweite Endkappe mit dem Schlauch des Dampfreinigers fest machen kannst. Achte darauf das es nur leicht hält, weil du solltest ja auch an den Balken wieder kommen.

So nun den Dampfreiniger an machen und ca. 4 Std. pro Balken laufen lassen. Achte darauf Ihn immer wieder nachzufüllen. Nach 4 Stunden nimmst du den Balken kurz aus dem Rohr, ist er nun flexibel durch den Wasserdampf dann ist Eile geboten. Lege Ihn in die Form hinein und mach Ihn vorn und hinten mit einer Schraubzwinge fest.
Sollte er nicht Flexibekl sein gibst Ihm nochmals ca. 2 Std. Dampf.

Der Balken sollte Kalt sein, ab da kannst Ihn aus der Form nehmen und er behält seine Form


Die Industrie macht es übrigens nicht anders bei Holz wenn es gebogen wird oder sollte.

Wenn noch Fragen hast kannst du dich ruhig bei mir melden


----------



## RKurzhals (8. März 2012)

*AW: Brückengeländer aus Holz*

Hallo Wuzzel, 
ja, so ein System habe ich gemeint. Bei uns in den Baumärkten ist es die Marke oder Fa. "Dieda", von denen ich für mein "Geländerchen" die ES-Schwerlastdübel gekauft habe. Holz zu biegen habe ich noch nicht versucht. 
Ich habe bislang größere Bögen durch Verleimen und Sägen/Fräsen/Schleifen hergestellt. Als Leim habe ich wasserfesten Parkettleim (gibt's auch im Baumarkt beim Laminat ) verwendet, und die Konstruktion steht draußen seit 5 Jahren (und wurde nicht lackiert, sondern nur bei Aufstellung lasiert - das Holz ist mittlerweile grau, aber die Verklebung hält).
Für mich spricht auch nichts dagegen, einer Bogenbrücke ein trapezförmiges (also eckiges) Geländer zu spendieren. Gerade wenn das Geländer aus einem anderen Material (Metall = Edelstahl oder Alu) ist, dann kann das passen.


----------



## Wuzzel (8. März 2012)

*AW: Brückengeländer aus Holz*

@Rolf
Jo, Dieda kenn ich auch , ähnliches System. Meiner Meinung nach muss der Handlauf nicht unbedingt gebogen sein, wenn er nur sehr filigran ist, vollster Konsens ! 

@Gartenteichumbauer 
Dein Geländer in allen Ehren, aber bist Du wirklich der Meinung das würde zu der hier vorliegenden Brücke optisch gut passsen ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. März 2012)

*AW: Brückengeländer aus Holz*

Hallo zusammen,

@Illerkoi, Superanleitung, danke. Wenn ich das brauche werde ich das probieren. 

@Wuzzel, das weiß ich nicht. da das ganze oben und unten offen ist wirkt es nicht gar so wuchtig. Wenn man das mit Seilen bespannt statt mit Holz, wirkt es sicher sehr offen. 
Ist ja letzllich nur ein Vorschlag, zumal ich da selbst gerade drüber nachgedacht hatte und mir das so überlegt habe.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. März 2012)

*AW: Brückengeländer aus Holz*

Oder so:






Ich weiß zwar nicht, wo man so ein Seil herbekommt, löst aber alle Probleme. Noch das Netz dazu und das ist ein richtig ausgefallener Gartenzaun.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Christine (9. März 2012)

*AW: Brückengeländer aus Holz*

Hallo Thomas,

was Du zu der Bastelarbeit brauchst, kriegst Du z.B. hier: http://www.htf-hh.com/eshop/


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. März 2012)

*AW: Brückengeländer aus Holz*

Hallo zusammen,

ja, die Idee ist gar nicht so verkehrt. 
Papas neue Handläufe:

 

Ich bin heute hier: http://www.bambushandel-leipzig.de
vorbeigefahren und habe mir ein paar Muster eingeladen.

Mein Vorgartenzaun wird sicher Bambus, das dann aber im eigenen Tread.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Süddeutscher (15. März 2012)

*AW: Brückengeländer aus Holz*

Ich bin überwältigt, welch tolle Diskussion sich entwickelt hat.
Wenn die Biegetechnik vom Illerkoi funktioniert, wäre das wahrscheinlich die günstigste Variante einen Holzhandlauf auf Holzpfosten mit 3 Stahlseilen dazwischen zu nehmen.
Am hübschesten finde ich aber wohl immer noch meine ursprüngliche Stahlvariante. Filigrane Pfosten und Handlauf mit Vierkantstahl 40x20mm und dann im unteren Breich 3x 10er Rundstahl. Diese ist aber eben auch kostenintensivsten.
Danke


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2012)

*AW: Brückengeländer aus Holz*

Servus Micha

Super Teichbaug`schicht 

Vielleicht hilft dir [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28/]dieser Beitrag[/URL] aus diesem Thread, der übrigens sehr lesenswert ist, falls noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Dilmun (15. März 2012)

*AW: Brückengeländer aus Holz*

Hi!


Ich kann mich erinnern, dass Thias sowas selber gebaut hat. 

siehe den Beitrag: "AW: Schwimmteichbau von Thias"  #28.


----------

